# Poznajmy sie wszyscy razem :)

## gotrek

Witam, widze ze ludzie probuja sie integrowac wiec i ja pomoge swoim postem:) Idea prosta, klasyczna za to bardzo efektywna:) poprostu kilka pytan.A wiec:

1.Wiek:

2.Lokalizacja:

3.zainteresowania:

4.muzyka:

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):

6.Dlaczego linux?:

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?:

8.dlaczego Gentoo?:

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?:

10.JID or GG:

11Motto:

----------------

A wiec zaczne od siebie:

1.Wiek: 21 lat

2.Lokalizacja: Polska - Gdynia

3.zainteresowania: ogólnie to linux, literatura fantasy,zdobywanie przydatnej wiedzy, dobra zabawa i kilka innych

4.muzyka: zalezy od humoru. czasami hiphop polski raczej, czasami ostrzejszy rock a czasami zdazy sie techniczna:)

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):duron 750 ; 128 mb ram ; radeon 9200 64 ddr

6.Dlaczego linux?: Bo szukałem czegoś nowego i lepszego, lubie poznawac nowe a linux byl dla mnie nowy i mnie zafascynowal i fascynuje do dzis

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?:to byl rok gdzies 1999 kiedy to z kumplem dorwalismy sie razem do jakiejs przedpotopowej distro mandrake

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: Bo jest funkcjonalny, dobrze rozwiazany, bardzo wydajny i latwy do upgradu,jego rozwiazania sa proste,przyjemne i unikalne:)

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?:raczej musze cos przeczytac wiec czytam forum, czasami zajze do ksiazki, jak czegos nie kminie to puszczam swoj pust i jakos to sie sprawdza.jak juz czegos sie dowiem to metoda prob i bledow to zrobie napewno:)

10.JID or GG: JID: pietrro@chrome.pl   GG: 5030003

11.Motto: "Jestem jaki jestem i tak pozostanie, w zyciu trzeba miec swoje wlasne zdanie"

----------

## badzio

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.Wiek:
> 
> 4.muzyka:
> ...

 

nie sadze zeby to mialo znaczenie w kwestii dyskutowania na forum

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.Lokalizacja:
> 
> 3.zainteresowania:
> ...

 

te dane podaje sie  chyba w profilu??

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):
> 
> 

 

duron 1.4 (przetaktowany na 1. :Cool:  + DDR 256MB + GeForce2MX

oraz

k6-200 + 64MB + Virge2MB

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.Dlaczego linux?:
> 
> 7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?:
> ...

 

sa juz podobne watki na tym forum

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 11Motto:
> 
> 

 

Pan Bog pomaga tym, ktorzy potrafia sobie pomoc sami - T. Jefferson

reasumujac:

na co ludziom korzystajacym z forum wiedza odnosnie tego, jakiej muzyki slucham? wiekszosc Twoich pytan zostala juz uwzgledniona na tym forum - podaje sie je w profiilu, lub powstaly osobne watki na te tematy (np kwestia IM)

----------

## gotrek

umiescilem to poniewaz chcialem te wszystkie dane zebrac w 1 miejscu aby urzytkownicy forum mieli pojecie z kim gadaja i dlatego tankie pytania. nie traktuje innych uzytkownikow anonimowo i dlatego umiescilem tego posta. Poznac sie nie zaszkodzi a jesli komus to nie odpowiada to nie musi pisac.Wolny wybor.

----------

## fallow

ja lubie ankietki : 

1.Wiek: 23

2.Lokalizacja: Sosnowiec 

3.zainteresowania:  tworzenie muzyki,niektore galezie informatyki,pilka nozna,sci-fi,turystyka gorska

4.muzyka: acid jazz,poczatki jazzu,experimental,drum and bass,jungle,ragga,reggae,2step,uk garage , trip hop, wszystkie pokrewne i sposoby laczenia tych gatunkow

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): 

athlon-tbird 1.0,256mbram

6.Dlaczego linux?: 

hm , zgadzam sie podobne watki juz byly , temat rzeka  :Smile: 

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: 

nie wiem , kiedys probowalem redhata4.0 , ale skonczylo sie na tym ze nie wiedzialem ze istneije cos takiego jak "startx"  :Wink: 

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: 

emerge i takie tam  :Smile: 

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: 

internet

10.JID or GG: 

2405223 gg

11Motto:

"always look on the bright side of life" -  Monthy Python

greetz

----------

## no4b

1. Wiek: 20

2. Lokalizacja: Tarnów

3. Zainteresowania: Uniksowe systemy operacyjne, muzyka (bynajmniej nie chodzi tylko o słuchanie)

4. Muzyka: Metal, od thrash przez grind po death (czyli metal ogolnie pojety), jazz, blues, klasyczna, elektroniczna, w zasadzie wszystko co nie jest hip hopem

5. Komputer: Athlon64 3000+, 2x512MB ddr, GF6600GT

6. Dlaczego linux: Bo jest dla mnie wygodny i dobrze mi sie na nim pracuje

7. Od kiedy linux? hmm, ja wiem... pierwszy kontakt z linuxem to jakies 7-8 lat temu.

8. Dlaczego gentoo: bo jest wygodne i pozwala mi dostosować system do własnych preferencji

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze?: internet, proby i bledy

10. JID: nie mam i narazie mieć nie będę

11. Motto: "Moja wolnosc jest ograniczona jedynie wolnoscia drugiego czlowieka".Last edited by no4b on Mon Nov 20, 2006 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neuronek77

01. wiek: 26

02. lokalizacja: poznan

03. zainteresowania: to co wszyscy (kobiety, komputery, samochody <- w tej kolejnosci)

4. muzyka: gothic

05. komp:

(a) p42,8ht,512ram

(b) p41,6,256ram

(c) 486dx, 32ram

(d) 386dx, 8ram <- na terminal idealny

(e) amiga1200

06. od kiedy linux: cos ok 1997

07. dlaczego linux: system jak system, a zawsze jest cos do pogrzebania  :Smile: 

08. dlaczego gentoo: pobawie sie z 3mies i pewnie wywale

09. wiedza: grupy, google, biblioteka

10. JID: nie mam, moze kiedys, ale po co ?????

11. motto: brak

----------

## axquan

Nie powiem, ankieta brzmi trochę gejowsko, zgadzam się z badzio, takie sprawy jak muzyka raczej niewiele dla innych znaczą, a juz na bank nie wpływają na znajomość linuxa. 

Mimo wszystko pochwalę się sprzęciorem swoim  :Smile: 

P4 1.8, 256 RAM, spawarka LiteOn 48x24x48, DVD LG 48x24GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64mb,  monitor Philips 107T, dysk NoName 40 GB i wreszcie moja duma i chluba: GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64m.

No i na koniec zdjęcie

----------

## neuronek77

nie wiem czy "brzymi" ona gejowsko, czy nie, bo nie znam zadnego geja, wiec trudno mi oceniac... wydaje mi sie natomiast, ze w jakis sposob integruje to grupe...

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## gotrek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie powiem, ankieta brzmi trochę gejowsko, zgadzam się z badzio, takie sprawy jak muzyka raczej niewiele dla innych znaczą, a juz na bank nie wpływają na znajomość linuxa.

 

Napisalem wyraznie poco umiescilem post.jak ktos nie chce to nie musi sie wpisywac a juz napewno nie zamierzam sie wyklucac z kims ze wyglada "gejowsko" btw. to nie jest ankieta. w ankiecie zbiera sie konkretne odpowiedzi i porownuje w celu wylonienia najpopularniejszej. post jest po to zebysmy sie poznali i to jest jego jedyne przeznaczenie.

 *Quote:*   

> Mimo wszystko pochwalę się sprzęciorem swoim  
> 
> P4 1.8, 256 RAM, spawarka LiteOn 48x24x48, DVD LG 48x24GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64mb, monitor Philips 107T, dysk NoName 40 GB i wreszcie moja duma i chluba: GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64m. 
> 
> No i na koniec zdjęcie

 

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):  --------->>>> znaczy punk ten jest tu poto zeby w wypadku ewentualnej pomocy komus z forum wiadomo bylo jaki ma procesor i ile pamieci operacyjnej. Napewno nie dowie sie tego po zdjeciu

raczej ignoruje tego typu posty ale pisze to zeby uniknac tym podobnych sytuacji.  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> raczej ignoruje tego typu posty ale pisze to zeby uniknac tym podobnych sytuacji. 

 

No przecież odpowiedziałem (po części) na ankietę, co? już własnego zdania wyrazić nie można?   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):  --------->>>> znaczy punk ten jest tu poto zeby w wypadku ewentualnej pomocy komus z forum wiadomo bylo jaki ma procesor i ile pamieci operacyjnej. Napewno nie dowie sie tego po zdjeciu

 

Przepraszam za forme tego co zaraz napisze, ale mam 'ale'. Czasem zdarza mi sie komus pomoc, cos pokazac (najczesciej ktorego mana odpalic  :Wink:  ). Ale za cholere nie wyobrazam sobie sytuacji, ze:

a) bede szukal co podales na forum, tzn. jakiego masz kompa (bo to sie moze zmienic za dwa dni), zeby Ci pomoc - zapytam o to

b) jak sie zapytam o tego speca kompa, a jakis luser odpowie mi, ze podal dane na forum i zebym sobie je wynalazl jak mu chce pomoc (a jak znam zycie i tacy beda  :Wink:  ).

Podlug powyzszego zamieszczanie konfiga kompa jest co najmniej 'o dupe potluc'!!!!

Chetnie wypelniam ankietki. Przygotujcie nastepna lepiej to sie chetnie sam dopisze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## gotrek

 *Quote:*   

> No przecież odpowiedziałem (po części) na ankietę, co? już własnego zdania wyrazić nie można?

 

no oczywiscie ze mozna:) ale umiescilem to tu nie poto zeby sie klucic a wrecz przeciwnie  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Przepraszam za forme tego co zaraz napisze, ale mam 'ale'. Czasem zdarza mi sie komus pomoc, cos pokazac (najczesciej ktorego mana odpalic  ). Ale za cholere nie wyobrazam sobie sytuacji, ze: 
> 
> a) bede szukal co podales na forum, tzn. jakiego masz kompa (bo to sie moze zmienic za dwa dni), zeby Ci pomoc - zapytam o to 
> 
> b) jak sie zapytam o tego speca kompa, a jakis luser odpowie mi, ze podal dane na forum i zebym sobie je wynalazl jak mu chce pomoc (a jak znam zycie i tacy beda  ). 
> ...

 

No racja, jak bedzisz chcial pomoc to samemu zapytasz bo bez sensu odwolywac do jakiegos posta na forum.Sorx, nie przewidzialem takiej sytuacji o jakiej wspomniales  :Smile:  wiesz, takie pytanka niby nic nie dajace razem zebrane dadza pewien obraz i po to wlasnie sa:)

----------

## C1REX

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chetnie wypelniam ankietki. Przygotujcie nastepna lepiej to sie chetnie sam dopisze :)
> 
> 

 

Na razie sobie odpuszczę i poczekam na "mniej gejowskie pytania" - cokolwiek miałoby to znaczyć. 

Poza tym Internet lubię za możliwość bycia anonimowym, więc trochę chiałbym jej zachować. Informacja np. o wieku innych też mi do niczego nie jest potrzebna. 

Propozycje pytań na nową sondę: 

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator)

- menadżer okien 

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja

- pierwsza dystrybucja 

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak)

- Od kiedy masz Linuksa?

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plików

itd... 

Takie pytania chyba bardziej pasują do tematyki i klimatu forum.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## gotrek

Racja, to tylko taki wstepniak do czegos konkretniejszego:) CRX dobrze gadasz odnosnie anonimowosci ale badz co badz jestesmy pewna grupa i na forach duskusyjnych gentoo panuje unikalny klimat wiec dobrze jesli troche z tej anonimowosci ustapimy   :Smile:  To jak robilmy nastepna ankiete?   :Cool: 

----------

## C1REX

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> .... pewna grupa i na forach duskusyjnych gentoo panuje unikalny klimat ....

 

Na każdym forum panuje unikalny klimat.

 *Quote:*   

> To jak robilmy nastepna ankiete? 

 

Poczekaj z tym. Powinniśmy uważać, bo jeszcze nam czat (tfuu..) wyjdzie :)

----------

## gotrek

 *Quote:*   

> Na każdym forum panuje unikalny klimat.

 

tak ale my jako userzy Gentoo wieksza wage do tego przywiazujemy i miedzy innymi dlatego na samym trudnym poczatku zostalem przy tym distro:) wiem ze sa ludzie ktorzy mi pomoga i ja tez moge coniektorym pomoc

 *Quote:*   

> Poczekaj z tym. Powinniśmy uważać, bo jeszcze nam czat (tfuu..) wyjdzie 

 

hehe racja, jak cos to jak tylko zrobi sie emerge world bede na jabberze,moj id podawalem  :Smile: 

----------

## krzysz

O ta mi się bardziej podoba  :Smile: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator)
> 
> 

 

frozen bubble (poważnie tylko w tą gre gram na komputerze)

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - menadżer okien

 

fluxbox, icewm, xfce4, kde (w takiej kolejności)

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - ulubiona inna dystrybucja

 

Slackware, FreeBSD

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - pierwsza dystrybucja

 

Slackware

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie

 

brak dobrego managera plików, chyba że pytanie jest odnośnie jądra, to niewiem  :Wink: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie

 

debilna przeglądarka i kurier poczty

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak)

 

od jakiś 3 lat nie

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - Od kiedy masz Linuksa?

 

od 1997

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> - ulubiony(e) system(y) plików

 

raiserfs

----------

## OBenY

Ja tam takie ankiety bardzo lubie, zawsze z checia je wypelniam. Pozwole jednak sobie nieco skonsolidowac propozycje pytan ankiety w jedna, opasla ankietke  :Smile: 

Wiek: leci 18

Lokalizacja: Wroclaw, Polska  :Razz: 

Muzyka: Ogolnie pojety metal, rock progresywny, alternatywa. Nie lubie komercji. Hm nie wiem, czemu sie wielu z Was czepia tej pozycji w ankiecie... Dla mnie muzyka jest czyms bardzo waznym, czyms co dodaje energii, poprawia nastroj, pobudza do dzialania i bez niej niemoglbym sie obejsc. Zawsze jk tylko moge to slucham mozliwie jak najeiwecej muzyczki  :Smile: 

Zainteresowania: komputery, informatyka szeroko pojeta, programowanie, sposob dzialania komputerow i ukladow elektronicznych, ostatnio elektronika. Muzyka, gra na gitarze. i inne o ktorych zapomnialem  :Razz: 

Pierwszy kontakt z komputerem: 1990 - i386 sx 1024 kB ramu

Ulubiona gierka w zamierzchlych czasach: prehistoryk - historia sie powtarza, do dzis takich ludzi mozna na ulicach spotkac  :Razz: 

Ulubiona gierka: (w kolejnosci "ulubienia") GOTHIC 1, DIABLO 1, GOTHIC 2, DIABLO 2, a z linuksowych, to zadna, no moze Quake 3. Pomijam fkat, ze prawie wcale nie gram w gry, nie chce mi sie i nie mam czasu.

Pierwszy kontakt z Linuszkiem: 1999 - mandrake 6.1 na kernelu 2.2.13

Aktualnie ulubione distro/alternatywne distro: Gentoo/LFS

Sprzet:chip pl glownej: i865PE, proc: P4 2,8 HT, 512 MB ramu, ge-force 3 ti 200, SND: sb live, dysk: maxtor 120 GB 8 MB cache, spawarka: Lite-ON combo 48/32/48/16. druga maszyna, to zabytkowe P 133 + 16 MB ramu - router.

Dlaczego Linux ?: no dlatego, ze jest wolny, daje mi mozliwosc wyboru, nic nie jest mi znarzucane z gory, pewnosc, niezawodnosc, "hackerski" charakter  :Razz: , brak cudownych kreatorkow i magikow, ktore maja za zadanie myslec za usera, jednoczesnie go odmozdzajac.

Dlaczego Gentoo?: Bo najszybsze z Linuksowych dystrybucji, swietne narzedzia (portage), fakt, ze jest bezaowana na samodzielnym kompilowaniu zrodel. Swietnie opisane configi i wygodna konfiguracja z poziomu tekstowego.

Ulubiony Menager okien: KDE uzywam go od wersji 1.1.x, poniekad z sebntymentu, ale i tak uwazam, ze jest to najlepsze srodowisko graficzne dla Linuksa (IMO),szybkie, rozbudowane, funkcjonalne, a co najwazniejsze, to wygodne !

Przegladarka: Mozilla rules  :Smile: 

Ulubione systemy plikow: zawsze byl to reiserfs, do czasu gdy zauwazylem, ze nie mozna go naprawiac pod Gentoo w czasie bootowania, wiec przesiadlem sie na ext3. A systemem na ktory czekam z niecierpilowoscia jest REISER 4, ja juz go chce  :Smile: 

Czego nie lubie w Linuksie?: licencji, niewielkiej ilosci softu.

Czego nie lubie w Windows?: Polityki firmy z Redmond, ceny, kupy beznadziejnego szitu, ktory nazywany jest rejestrem, podejscia do spraw bezpieczenstwa - security by obscurity  :Smile:  masy wirusow, ale to chyba wszystko, bo jakby nie psioczyc na Winde, to jednak system ten i jego autorzy popchneli informatyke do przodu.

Za co lubie Windowsa?: Za wygode obslugi, szybkosc dzialania (niestety Linux dostaje na tym polu mocno), czasem tez jego automatyzacja jednak jest przydatna  :Smile: 

Jak zdobywam wiedze Linuksowa: poczatkowo, Howto, teraz manuale, info, faq, internet - via google  :Smile: 

GG: 473891

JID: OBenY(malpek)jabber.2000-plus.pl

No dobra chyba starczy, zdeczka sie rozpisalem  :Wink:  Sorka za forme, ale pisane bylo pod linksem w trybie tekstowym.

----------

## _alpha_

1.Wiek: 16  :Wink: 

2.Lokalizacja: Polska, Siemianowice

3.zainteresowania: ogolnie informatyka, astronomia, elektronika, kombinowanie jak on pod gore  :Wink: 

4.muzyka: punk rock

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): Duron 1300 MHz, 128MB DDRAM, GF2MX400

6.Dlaczego linux?: bo tak  :Rolling Eyes: 

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: jakis rok

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: szybki, ma emerge i wogole wypasik  :Wink: 

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: google, forumy  :Very Happy: 

10.JID or GG: alpha@chrome.pl  2038238

11Motto: sam niewiem  :Cool: 

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) 

czy ja wiem... lubie duzo gier linuksowych

- menadżer okien

fvwm-crystal oczywiscie  :Wink: 

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja 

Debian

- pierwsza dystrybucja 

slackware

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) 

Taa... ale raczej nie uzywam, z powodow rodzinnych

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plików

reiserfs

----------

## HezniK

1.Wiek: 23

2.Lokalizacja: Szczecin

3.Zainteresowania: informatyka,pogłębianie wiadomości o systemach (glownie linuxie),ogólnie rzeźbienie w gównie   :Laughing:  ,programowanie,muzyka,filmy,troche elektroniki,komiksy(te ambitniejsze),mangi,anime.

4.Muzyka: glownie HeavyMetal (Type O Negative,Virgin Steele),chociaz z wiekiem troche mija,sporo kultowego rocka (Black Sabbath,Blue Oyster Cult),muzyka ze starych Amigowych gierek i demek   :Very Happy:  ,kolędy   :Very Happy:   (no co, święta blisko...).

5.Komp: PIII 500MHz aka "Demon Szybkosci", 192MB RAM SIMM SDR 66Mhz,GF400MX.

6. Dlaczego Linux? studia,zainteresowania

7. Od kiedy? bedzie to ze 3 lata, przy czym wtedy to raczej tak niemrawo, a teraz nie mam juz windy (od miesiaca)   :Very Happy:  .

8.Dlaczego Gentoo? atmosfera na forum,szybkosc,wygoda,portage,dystrybucja IMO bardzo skalowalna i mozna z nia zostac na dlugo (ostatnio jehalem na Slacku,wczesniej RedHat i Mandrake)

9.Wiedza: Google,szkola,e-booki.

10.heznik@chrome.pl

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) 

pod linuxem dla mnie praktycznie pozostaja tylko emulatory,FPSow w wiekszosci nie trawie. Emulatory to UAE,ZSNES,MAME (Dangun Feveron!),ePSXe.

- menadżer okien 

XFCE4

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja 

Slack - bo najdluzej na nim siedzialem i pozwolila mi poznac linuxa od podstaw.

- pierwsza dystrybucja 

pierwsza ktora sam zainstalowalem - Mandrake.

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie 

Permission Denied, podwojny schowek (w jednych app. dziala ten, a w drugich ten),to ze musze instalowac i kompilowac 100MB bibliotek aby odpalic 1 program pod KDE (k3b) i dodatkowe 50MB aby odpalic 2 pod Gnome (grrrr...),to ze bede musial czekac ponad rok na uzywalna wersje Y-serwera   :Very Happy: 

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie 

 reinstalacja co pol roku (Win98),i hate this company (Microsoft),

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) 

 Juz nie..

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plików

 reiserfs,v.3

----------

## Gohan_

1.Wiek: 21

2.Lokalizacja: Knurow

3.Zainteresowania: system linux, stare filmy (lata 40-te), powoli zaczynam sie wkrecac w programowanie (Python)

4.Muzyka: stary polski punk (Tzn Xenna, Siekiera, Moskwa, Dezerter, Deuter itp.), troche polskiego hip-hop'u, Nine Inch Nails.  Wiecej mi sie nie chce pisac  :Smile: 

5.Komp: Athlon XP 2000, 256 RAM, Radeon 9100

6. Dlaczego Linux? "bo kurw.. lubie i ch.."  :Wink:  - jest stabilny, darmowy, sprawia mi straszna frajde 

7. Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: ok. 7 miesiecy

8.Dlaczego Gentoo?: bo laski na to leca ;D

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie? google, forum, ksiazki

10. GG: 4808152

11. Motto: brak 

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) : nie gram

 - menadzer okien : fluxbox

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja: poki co brak - moze jak sie wezme za slackware to cos sie zmieni  :Smile: 

- pierwsza dystrybucja : redhat

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Linuksie : to ze go nie znam  :Sad: 

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Windowsie : tych rzeczy jest tak wiele, ze ciezko wybrac tylko jedna 

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) : Nie  :Smile: 

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plikow : ext3 ( z innymi nie obcowalem)

----------

## watex

1.Wiek: 24

2.Lokalizacja: Poland/Lublin

3.zainteresowania: rodzina, komputery, znalezienie pracy  :Smile: 

4.muzyka: Punk, ska ,reggae, Oi, HC, Grind Core, Metal, Rock

5.moj komp :

a) p IV 1,6@1,8 256 DDR, G3 Gainward 64, sb LIVE! 5.1 (Gentoo Linux)

b) p IV 2,6 HT ,ABIT IC7, 1GB DDR, G3 Gainward 64 (Windows XP Prof.)

c) Celeron 533@700, 192 sdram,  Vanta 32MB (Mandrake Linux)

d) K6 166 MMX,64mb, 

6.Dlaczego linux?: Bo Linux jest THE BESTTTT !!!!!!!!

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?:jakies 4 -5 lat

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: bo wszystko ze zrodel leci 

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: internet, proby, bledy, studia

10.JID or GG: gg 79538

11Motto: narazie brak  :Smile: 

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) : quakeI, quake ][, quake ]I[, starcraft

- menadzer okien : KDE

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja: Slackware

- pierwsza dystrybucja : RedHat (przez godzine), Mandrake(na nim poznalem co i jak  :Smile: )

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Linuksie : mało gier a czasem bym w cos pogral

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Windowsie : hmm trudno wypisac

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) : zalezy gdzie  :Smile: 

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plikow : trudno powiedziec pracowalem z takimi ext2, ext3, reiserfs a az tak sie nieznam zeby napisac ktory dlamnie najlepszy

----------

## noobah

1. Wiek: 25 lat

2. Lokalizacja: Ustronie Morskie (w dużym przybliżeniu, bo tak naprawdę to Kukinia:P)

3. Zainteresowania: komputery, książki fantasy, dobre kino, muzyka

4. Muzyka: gatunki to sprawa bardzo umowna, więc podam kilka nazw: Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Metallica (do Load włącznie), Pearl Jam, Radiohead, Depeche Mode, Pantera, Anathema, Soundgrden, New Radicals, Kult (do Muj Wydafca)

5.mój komp: amd64 3000+ na chipsecie nForce4, 1 Gb RAM, geForce 6600 GT

6. Dlaczego Linux: Bo lubię sobie życie komplikować :D

7. Od kiedy linux: ok jakichś 2 lat

8. dlaczego Gentoo: bo lubie sobie jeszcze bardzie komplikować życie

9. jak zdbywam wiedzę: many, fora, google

10: GG: 1341506

11a: Motto głupie: "jezeli ktoś komus coś, ewentualnie nikt nikomu nic, to ten temu tyle, co mu wcale"

11b: Motto mądre: "czasami lepiej nie mówić nic i sprawiać wrażenie idioty, niż odezwać się i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości"

----------

## Klekot

Wiek:16

Lokalizacja:Poznań

Zainteresowania:Muzyka

Muzyka:Reggae(+wszystkie pokrewne gatunki)

Mój sprzęt:p4 1.6GHz + 511DDR

Dlaczego linux:Szybkość i wszechstronność

Od kiedy używam:Jakieś pół do roku

Dlaczego Gentoo:A dlaczego nie? Poza tym - portage.

Jak zdobywam wiedzę:Google.pl

Jid&GG:A po co to komu?

Motto:"Życie jest zbyt krótkie żeby się wszystkim przejmować"

----------

## szolek

Pomysła ktoś miał, ktoś temat rozpoczął. Nazwano mnie Krzysiek, w Internecie długi czas figuruje jako szolek.

1.Wiek:

Tu w zasadzie pomyślałem że jeśli napiszę 24 to będę wiecznie młody więc piszę 1981. Każdy wie o co chodzi...

2.Lokalizacja:

Jak obok, Brzóza Królewska. Większość osób zna tą miejscowość bo jest tu zalew. Nie szkodzi

3.zainteresowania:

Do marca'05 Fedora teraz gentoo. A tak poważne to dziwi mnie dlaczego ludzie płacą za tak niefunkcjonalne oprogramowanie słoną kasę. Jestem elektronikiem i moje zainteresowania wiążą się pośrednio między hardwerem a softem. Ostatnio wciągnął mnie temat skuterków. Dziwne ale 50ccm potrafi wyciągnąć 90km/h. No cóż ogólnie mówiąc "Technika" .

4.muzyka:

W zasadzie pogląd do muzyki się zmienia i kształtuje przez lata. Kiedyś lubiłem nawet Kely Family a dzis bardziej słucham polskiego Rocka. Nie mam przekonania że trzeba być na topie. Są dobre kawałki i złe. Te dobre są dobre na lata i często się do nich wraca.

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):

Z oszczędności jakieś 2-3 lata temu kupiony athlon 2000Xp. Niedawno dołożyłem drugie 256M ramu. Płyta msi kt4v, grafika GF4 420MX. Mało gram w gry więc nie nażekam.

6.Dlaczego linux?:

Główny powód wymieniłem już wyżej. A jakoś zawsze słyszałem że linux jest lepszy. Więc aż mnie wściekłoś brała co to jest ten linux. Człowiek od podstawówki uczy się jakiegoś dosa potem jest windows a linux? Ktoś mówi o tym a się nie ma zielonego pojęcia. Czsem aż ciekawość zrzera. Tyle że dopieo od tej dystrybucji zaczeła się moja praca na poważne z tym systemem.

7.Od kiedy używam linuxa?:

Właściwie miałem kilka wzlotów i upadków i dopiero od gentoo mogę właściwie datować używanie linuxa. A jest to mniej wiecej data zarejstrowania się na forum.

8.dlaczego Gentoo?:

Dlatego że próbowałem kilkukrotnie a nigdy to dla mnie nie było czymś poważnym. Zawsze obok linuxa miałem windowsa, na którym więcej przesiadywałem. Gentoo jest jak głeboka woda na którą mnie rzucił w zasadzie Raku. Przy okazji pozdrowionka. Niedoś tego nauczył mnie, moim zdaniem, ważnych zasad pracy z Linuksem (Uniksem). Nie zapominam równiesz o Rane i projekcie polskich tłumaczeń. Pomimo że była między nami ostra wymiana zdań to i tak polskie dokumentacje bardzo mi pomogły.

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?:

Wszystkie możliwe sposoby: książki, internet, szkoła (p.o.)

10.JID or GG:

JID: krzy27@chrome.pl

GG:7392890 - ostatnio częściej  :Smile: 

11Motto:

Nie ma ludzi normalnych, są tylko niezdiagnozowani.

Sam również nie uważam się za człowieka normalnego. W przeciwnej sytuacji każdy by musiał mnieć 195cm wzrostu itd. Skoda zycia na takie głupoty. Jeśli ktoś ma przynajmniej pewien poziom świadomości etycznej - to dobrze. Niech tak trzyma.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------

## Crenshaw

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator)

 

Scorched3D / dosemu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - menadżer okien 

 

kwin, xfce4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - ulubiona inna dystrybucja 

 

hmm? W sumie to nie inna dystrybucja ale Solaris.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - pierwsza dystrybucja 

 

RedHat (tutaj jakis maly numerek, mam gdzies plytki zakopane w domu ale to daleko stad  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie 

 

Sa takie?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie 

 

Sa takie?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) 

 

Tak.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Od kiedy masz Linuksa? 

 

regularnie 5 lat nieregularnie 7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - ulubiony(e) system(y) plików 

 

Reiser 3.x

----------

## qermit

1.Wiek: 19,5

2.Lokalizacja: Warszawa

3.zainteresowania: dziwczyny, dobre alkohole, komputery.

4.muzyka: Każda, byle by nie metal i Discopolo

5.moj komp :

a) pentum mmx 233 (taktowany na 166)MHz bez wiartraka. 96MB RAM, wyciszsony dysk - LEAF,

b) Athlon XP 2400+, 256 MB RAM, 40GB, GPU: unichome 16 MB - Gentoo/WinXP

c) Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz, 512MB Ram, 40 GB HDD - debian (trochę wkórza mnie ta dystrybucja)

6.Dlaczego linux?: Nie muszę za nigo płacić. Poza tm to jest pewnego rodzaju inestycja, która powoli zaczyna mi się zwracać

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa? :Surprised: d 1 klasy LO (jakieś 3 lata)

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: podczas instalacji mogę gdzieś wyskoczyć 

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: metodami prób i błędów (w logach)

10.JID or GG: gg:5677779

11Motto: Przyjeciele Wrogowie moich nieprzyjaciół są moimi przyjaciółmi.

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) : soldat, quake ][, unreal tournament

- menadzer okien : KDE

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja: Slackware

- pierwsza dystrybucja : Slackware

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Linuksie : zależy w której dystrybucji.

- najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Windowsie : On chce wiedzieć lepiej odemnie.

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) : TAK.

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plikow : XFS (zgadnijcie czemu)

----------

## argasek

Nie wiedziałem nawet że był taki wątek...  :Wink: 

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator): Crack Attack i Quakeforge.

- menadżer okien: kwin, chociaż kilka lat temu WindowMaker.

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja: Mandriva i PLD.

- pierwsza dystrybucja: RedHat 5.1. Było hardcore'owo  :Wink: 

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie: za mało rozwiązań typu AutoPackage. Brak linuksowych wersji specjalizowanego / monopolistycznego oprogramowania vide AutoCAD, CorelDRAW itp.

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie: 1. w trakcie instalacji systemu nie można surfować po Sieci Lynxem.  :Very Happy:  2. Coś co ma 'Professional' w nazwie powinno umożliwiać mi rekompilację jądra. :]

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak): mam, żeby było śmieszniej, legalnego.  :Smile: 

- Od kiedy masz Linuksa?: nie pamiętam, ale od bardzo dawna.

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plików: reiserfs, pod Windows - NTFS.

----------

## BeteNoire

A co mi tam, parę słów o mnie  :Wink: 

2.Lokalizacja: 

Chełm

3.zainteresowania: 

Systemy operacyjne (linux, *nix, windows - w takiej kolejności), oprogramowanie, literatura i film s-f/fantasy, przyroda.

4.muzyka: 

95% rocka/metalu, 5% reszty (prócz dicho/tekno/hiphop)

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch):

AthlonXP 2400, GF 5200 FX, 512 MB RAM DDR, WDC 80GB, WDC 40 GB, NEC DVD-RW, SyncMaster 765MB

6.Dlaczego linux?:

Bo daje WOLNOŚĆ

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?:

Intensywnie - koło roku czy półtora, wcześniej przez wiele m-cy - powolne przymiarki.

8.dlaczego Gentoo?:

Bo wierzę, że pozwala w łatwy sposób zbudować MÓJ system.

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?:

Kolejność dowolna: Google, fora, manuale, dokumentacje, własne doświadczenie.

11Motto:

Być sobą, być człowiekiem, być wolnym.

- ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator)

Crack-Attack   :Twisted Evil: 

- menadżer okien

KDE

- ulubiona inna dystrybucja

Slackware

- pierwsza dystrybucja

nie pamiętam, było kilka (a na poważnie to Mandrake :/)

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuksie

Że wszystko trzeba samemu   :Twisted Evil:  (to również największa zaleta) i że zabiera to tyle czasu.

- najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie

Że ogranicza i udaje coś czym nie jest - uniwersalny, funkcjonalny, bezpieczny system :/.

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak)

Tak.

- Od kiedy masz Linuksa?

Od dawna.

- ulubiony(e) system(y) plików

Linux - ReiserFS (dla Windows - NTFS   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## rurski

Witam.

Dobra:

1. 1971

2.  Widoczne przy opisie

3.  Tego jest bardzo wiele: glownie motocykle (jazda i całokształt), kobiety  :Wink:  (hehehe), komputery w szerokim tego słowa znaczeniu. Do tego : muza, książki (Pratchett, Pilipiuk, Lem, McCaffrey, itp... itd....)

4. Wsio bele nie discopolo..  :Wink: 

5.  Celeron Tualatin 1.2 @ 1.66   :Wink: , do tego płyta TUSL, czasem 512 RAM-u, GF 4000, ES 1730, cd-rom (jakieś ścierwo  :Wink: ), klawikord Samsung, gryzoń Logitech.

6. Dlugo pisać, szkoda mi szmalu było kiedys dawniej na M$  :Wink: 

7. 2000

8. Bo tak i już.

9. Jak się da.

10. 4474024, rura_the_best@chrome.pl

- giera: tuxracer

- menadżer - gnome, XFCE

- RedHat 5.0

- ja wiem.... instalacja diystrybucji z płyt gazetowych (zawsze czegoś brakuje, nie działa itp...)

- brak miejsca na wymiane wkór... rzeczy w windowsie

- nie

- działam na ext3 ale może zmienię

!Peace.

----------

## YANOUSHek

A ja nie głosowałem na Kaczyńskiego :P

----------

## yoshi314

1.Wiek: z 1981

2.Lokalizacja: Lubelskie  :Razz: 

3.zainteresowania: linux, komputery, dziewczyny, eksperymenty, muzyka, rozne ksiazki, rysunek, irytowanie choleryków itp itp

4.muzyka:  http://www.last.fm/user/yoshi316

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): jakis celeron 1.7GHz, 768ram, gf3ti, dvdrwx16, cdrwx52, sblive 5.1. niedlugo migracja na amd (oby) . w konstrukcji playstation2 (brakuje sieciowki i dysku) na drugiego linuksa.

6.Dlaczego linux?: bo mozna. bo szybki. bo wydajny. bo skuteczny. bo stabilny.

7.Od kiedy używam linuxa?:zaczalem probowac w 1996, na dobre wkrecilem sie ~2003

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: zawsze marzylem zeby miec dystrybucje instalowana ze zrodel. pomyslalem ze pewnie byloby to korzystne, ale nie wiedzialem jeszcze wtedy w jaki sposob. teraz juz wiem :]

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: metoda prob i bledow, knigi, internet itp

10.JID or GG: yoshi@jabber.autocom.pl , gg:3457251

11.Motto: popiescic popiescic i wszedzie sie linux zmiesci :]

gra - warzone2100

wm - fvwm+rox

w windowsie wkurza mnie - wszystko, a zwlaszcza postac binarna sterownika myszki   :Very Happy:  no i zaniedbywanie konsoli

windows - mam, bo rodzina korzysta :/

ulubiony fs - reiserfs, ext3

w linuksie wkurza mnie - braku spojnosci z powodu zbyt wielu standardow - wiele programow nadal nie potrafi sie ze soba dogadac, a obsluga glupiego schowka systemowego w roznych srodowiskach graficznych to tragedia. ale z kolei w roznorodnosci sila.

----------

## arsen

1. Wiek: urodzony w 1981r.

2. Lokalizacja: Tychy

3. Zainteresowania: majsterkowanie, produkcja muzyczna, gentoo linux.

4. Muzyka: muzyka szufladkowana jako Hip-Hop, z odcięciem od popularnej papki jaką można spotkać przeważnie w Tv.

5. Mój komp: CPU AthlonXp 2400+, 512 DDRAM 400 infineon, 2xMaxtor SATA w raid0, karta muzyczna ESI Juli@.

6. Dlaczego Linux?: System w którym mogę się wykazać, podrążyć, dostosować pod swoje wymagania, a to wszystko w całości za damo.

7. Od kiedy używam linuxa?: Używam z powodzeniem od 4-5 lat, z początku stary redhat, później testowanie różnych dystrybucji aż doszedłem do slacka, później gentoo.

8. Dlaczego gentoo?: Gentoo zainstalowałem poraz pierwszy przy wersji 1.3, było to ponad 3 lata temu, łatwość instalacji poprzez emerge oraz idealna możliwość dostosowania systemu pod swoje wymagania spowodowała że stałem się wielbicielem tej dystrybucji do chwili obecnej.

9. Przeważnie wyszukiwarka w sieci oraz zaglądanie na serwisy tyczące się systemu linux.

10. JID: arsen@gentoo.pl 

11. Motto: Brak.

gra: nie grywam w gry.

wm: fvwm, ostatnio zainteresowałem się bliżej kde.

ulubiony fs: XFS

----------

## nelchael

1. Wiek: urodzony w 1983r.

2. Lokalizacja: Kraków

3. Zainteresowania: gentoo, moja Kochana, muza, i RL.

4. Muzyka: METAL   :Twisted Evil: 

5. Mój komp: dwa laptopy i serwer (a.k.a. rzęch)

6. Dlaczego Linux?: Bo lubie  :Wink: 

7. Od kiedy używam linuxa?: Hm... a cos 2000 bedzie  :Smile: 

8. Dlaczego gentoo?: Ech... podoba mi sie system portage, podejscie do pakietow - nic na sile. No i najwazniejsze: nie ma RPM :]

9. google, tldp

10. JID: troszke nizej 

11. Motto: Khem? Bo ja wiem... za mlody jestem  :Wink: 

gra: nie grywam w gry.

wm: Fluxbox

ulubiony fs: reiserfs 3.6

----------

## joker

1. wiek: '82

2. lokal: Wroclaw/Sieradz

3. zainteresowania: gitarka

4. muzyka: Chuck'a Schulinder'a ( Death )

5. kompy: laptop amd64, desktop athlon xp

6. dlaczego linux: elastyczny, konfigurowanly

7. od kiedy: 2001

8. dlaczego gentoo: emerge, baselayout

9 jak zdobywam wiedze: szerokopojety internet

10. gg: 761654, JID: bajtek.org@chrome.pl

11. motto: coco jumbo i do przodu

gra: d2

wm: flux

fs:   ext3

----------

## Drwisz

1. Wiek: 1969

2. Lokalizacja: Warszawa

3. Zainteresowania:Jestem "człowiekiem renesansu"

4. muzyka:Blues, jazz, metal ,średniowiecze, renesans, Barok, Mozart

5. moj komp (podstawowa arch):athlon1800 ,ram=1G ,karta graf. radeon 9200

6. Dlaczego linux?: Bo tak i już   :Twisted Evil: 

7. Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: 6-7 lat

8. dlaczego Gentoo?: Za stabilność i szybkość

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?:Książki, prasa, internet

10. JID or GG: rzadko bywam więc nie podaję 

11 Motto: "Nie musisz wierzyć, że możesz coś zrobić. Po prostu zrób to."

12. Gra pod linuksa : PPRacer

13. Pierwsza dystrybucja: Któryś redhat (byłem wtedy mały, pijany i opowiadał mi to sąsiad).

14. Tak mam Windows dla AnarchyOnline i kilku innych gier.

15. WM: Korzystam z kilku

----------

## Belliash

Wiek: 27

Lokalizacja: Legnica (dolny śląsk)

zainteresowanie: programowania, os'y, wirusy  :Wink: 

muzyka: wszystko co wpadnie mi w ucho ze szczegolnym wyroznieniem rocka  :Wink: 

komp: GA-K8NXP-9, Venice 3000+@2500MHz, 1GB RAM, GF6600, Sb Live, itd...  :Razz: 

dlaczego linux: bo stabilniejszy niz widnows, nie lapie wirusow, a zawsze moge winde pod vmware uruchomic

od kiedy uzywam linuksa: hmmm.... Moj pierwszy raz jakies 5-6lat temu, ale tak na stale to nalinuksie siedzie od 1.5roku, a na gentoo ~rok.

dlaczego gentoo: bo jest szybki (przynajmniej u mnie start do KDM'a: ~15sek)

wiedza o linuksie: internet, znajomi

GG: 1232417

Motto: Kobieta jest jak pocisk, wpada w oko, rani serce i wychodzi bokiem  :Very Happy: 

gra pod linuksa: America's Army

pierwsze disto: suse 5.2

mam windowsa na vmware do softu ktory nie rusza pod wine

WM: KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## damjanek

Wiek: 19

Lokalizacja: Poznan

zainteresowanie: alkohol (wiem, brzmi dziwnie), komputery (brzmi jeszcze gorzej)

muzyka: dosc szeroko...od dnb przez hh, progressive rock, az po trash  :Smile: 

komp: wiekowy athlon-xp 2k+ @ 1.66GHz, 256ram, gforce mx440

dlaczego linux: bo bezplatny, sensowny i przemyslany.

od kiedy uzywam linuksa: ciezko powiedziec...ze 2 lata, moze mniej..

dlaczego gentoo: bo portage i poniwaz lubie sie babrac z bzdurami  :Smile: 

wiedza o linuksie: google.pl, man-y, irc, f.g.o, g-w.c, b.g.o - glownie szeroko pojety internet

JID: damjanek_at_gmail.com

Motto: wtf?

gra pod linuksa: cos jakos niebardzo...moze q2/3?

pierwsze disto: rh 6.1

windows rezyduje u mnie na /dev/hda2, po co? bo a noz kiedys mi sie zachce w cos zagrac?

WM: xfce, kde

----------

## Rafaeru

1. Wiek: '84

2. Lokalizacja: Łuków

3. Zainteresowania: piłka nożna, technika komputerowa, systemy operacyjne, tworzenie www, język angielski

4. Muzyka: każda wedle mojego gustu i czego w danej chwili chcę posłuchać

5. Mój komp: Duron800/448 SDRAM/Gigabyte chipset amd/nvidia mx400 64mb/dvd combo LG + cdrom 52x LG/20GB hd

6. Dlaczego Linux: bo chcę się rozwijać

7. Od kiedy używam linuxa: od około 5 miechów

8. Dlaczego gentoo: dzieki portage ma swój "styl", prosta budowa od podstaw uczy i daje wybór , fajne logo i barwy  :Smile: 

9. Zdobywanie wiedzy: internet, czasem coś zepsuję 

pierwszy linux: gentoo

gra: et

wm: fluxbox

ulubiony fs: ext3

windows: nie mam

----------

## arach

1.Wiek: 17 (w grudniu 18)

2.Lokalizacja: /universe/Milky_way/Solar_system/Earth/Europe/Poland/Pomorskie/Wejherowo ;)

3.zainteresowania: linux, troche programowanie

4.muzyka: metal

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): p2 400 (bylo: athlon-xp 2500+ @ 2400 MHz zanim sie rdzen nie ukruszyl)

6.Dlaczego linux?: Bo mnie nie ogranicza

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: 2000/2001, na stale od 2003

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: Bo jesli juz linux to niech to bedzie dobra, nie sypiaca sie dystrubucja

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: doswiadczenia, czytanie dokumentacji

10.JID or GG: arachnist@chrome.pl 7988510

11Motto: postcount++;

----------

## rane

1. Wiek: 21

2. Lokalizacja: Warszawa, po prawej i u góry

3. Zainteresowania:wszystko po trochu, od książek po samochody

4. Muzyka: podobnie, od Sinatry po KRS1

5. Mój komputer (podstawowa arch): athlon xp 2000+

6. Dlaczego Linux?: bo tu można wyłączyć pasek "start"

7. Od kiedy uzywam Linuksa?: Gentoo od dwóch lat

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: bo tu wyłączanie paska "start"  trwa 0,00024% krócej niz w innych distro

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o Linuksie?:

Pytam o wszystko na IRC-u i na forum licząc, że ktoś mi odpowie, jeśli tego nie zrobią (bo są ch... a ich matki to ...) to zadaję to samo pytanie kolejny raz, z większą ilością błędów i znaków zapytania, i tak do skutku.

10. JID or GG: rane@gentoo.pl, 1813674

11. Motto: to be hard as stone and twice as stubborn

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## flakusiek

1. Wiek: 16

2. Lokalizacja: Gdańsk (bo gdzież by indziej ;> ?? )

3. Zainteresowania: wszystko co fajne (dziewczyny (chociaz ostatnio jedna) , taniec, %%% , imprezy itp...)

4. Muzyka: LP, Rasmus,troche Polskiego HipHpu

5. Mój komputer :Pentium M 710, 512DDR, DVD-+/RW+RAM , TTF 15'1, 80gb, Intel 855GM ...

6. Dlaczego Linux?: kilka lat temu jak byłem jeszcze młodym chłopcem <lol>... nie no kumpel jak miałem 10-11 lat pokazał mi linuxa , a to, że mój umysł był jeszcze chłonny to kupiłem książkę w empiku z jakims redhatem starutkim i odrazu mnie oczarował  :Very Happy: 

7. Od kiedy uzywam Linuksa?: 5-6 lat temu

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: portage

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o Linuksie?: Forum,irc, dokumentacje

10. GG: 6130361

11. Motto: "nie świruj  :Razz:  "

----------

## martin.k

1.Wiek:

29 lat

2.Lokalizacja:

Wylatowo - Kujawsko-Pomorskie

3.zainteresowania: 

*nix, compz, music

4.muzyka: 

doom, metal (MyDyingBride, Saturnus, Paradise Lost)

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): 

od zawsze AMD (obecnie Athlon-XP 2400+, 768MB RAM, GF3 Ti550)

6.Dlaczego linux?: 

bo działa kiedy tego potrzebuję i w tak jak potrzebuję.

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: 

pierwsze kroki w 2001 r. (po padzie win2000 na kompie z ważnymi danymi  :Smile:  niestety brak backupu było)

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: 

bo można go kroić na miarę i przy tym wiele się nauczyć, a poza tym, to speed ma niesamowity

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: 

man, www.google.pl/linux, ewentualnie knigi.

10.JID or GG:

Nie posiadam i bardzo mnie to cieszy  :Smile: 

11.Motto:

----------

## karol

1. Wiek: 22...

2. Lokalizacja: Kołobrzeg, zachodniopomorskie...

3. Zainteresowania: Unix,Linux, film, muzyka...

4. Muzyka: Psychodelical Trance, Trance, House, Acid Hard House, House, Trip Hop, Ambient, a potem wszystko co podleci...

5. Mój komputer (podstawowa arch): Intel Pentium 3GHz HT, 512 ram...

6. Dlaczego Linux?: Bo nie lubie się oganiczać...

7. Od kiedy uzywam Linuksa?: Nie pamiętam Panie władzo, od kilku lat...

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: Ponieważ lubie "twarde" distra, trochę historii Slackware -> Gentoo i tak już zostało, sporadycznie włączam FreeBSD (poznaje)...

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o Linuksie?: Szukam i zawsze znajduję...

10. JID or GG: 1910078gg, 334988622icq...

11. Motto: "War is nothing more than the continuation of politics by other means." Karl von Clausewitz

----------

## jarlath

1. Wiek: 26

2. Lokalizacja: Gliwice

3. Zainteresowania: Unix,Linux, OpenSource

4. Muzyka: co się dobrze słucha

5. Mój komputer: P4 3,2G HT, 2G RAM, 530G HDD, SBAudigy4, ATI RADEON 9700PRO ........

6. Dlaczego Linux?: dobra idea, rewelacyjne możliwości

7. Od kiedy uzywam Linuksa?: żebym ja to pamiętał coś koło 8lat

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: Wydajność, ciekawe rozwiązania, elastyczne

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o Linuksie?: praca własna, google

10. JID or GG: tomas@jabberpl.org

11. Motto: ...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## v7n

1. wiek 

za miesiąc 18l;

2. Lokalizacja

Bydgoszcz;

3. zainteresowania

nic wyróżniającego;

4. muzyka *Quote:*   

> muzyka szufladkowana jako Hip-Hop, z odcięciem od popularnej papki jaką można spotkać przeważnie w Tv.

 lepiej bym tego nie ujął

5. mój komp

korzystam z Bartona 2600+, 512mb, superkozackiej EPoX 8KRIA, WD 120GB, Lite-on combo + jakieś lg52x, fdd 1.44MB 3,5Cal (-; zasilator modecom 350gtf; obudowa i zasilacz kozacko poprzewiercane; świecące wiatraki poupychane gdzie się tylko dało;

6. why linux?

bo nie korzystam z autocada, gram mało (a to co lubię ładnie działa na lepszym systemie); windowsa dawno nie odpalałem;

7. how long linux?

to będzie już ponad 2 lata; początki były dziwne; z gentoo korzystam od roku i 2 miechów;

8. why gentoo?

wydaje się być najlepszą z dotychczas użytkowanych przeze mnie dystrybucji. chodzi wyśmienicie ( prócz 2 wpadek ), więc nie mam jeszcze ocohoty zmieniać. całkowicie odpowiada moim założeniom;

9. jak zdobywam wiedzę o linuksie?

teraz głownie net (gógl). za kilkanaście miesięcy przerzucę się pewnie na jakieś książki;

10. jid or gg

4058973

11. motto

e tam.. ciągle daję radę bez motta (-;

----------

## Poe

1.Wiek: 17

2.Lokalizacja: Mysłowice

3.zainteresowania: fotografia, komputery (gentoo, hardware)

4.muzyka: reggae

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): Laptop HP Pavilion dv5000 (dv5224nr) na Turion64 ML37 (~amd64) 1gb RAM HDD 80gb ATi XPress200M 128mb

6.Dlaczego linux?: a dlaczego nie  :Wink: 

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: od 6.12.2003, czyli niemal 3 lata

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: konfigurowalność i dopasowanie do użytkownika

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: skąd sie da. najczęściej z własnego doświadczenia, prób, od znajomych, for i ogolnie pojętego internetu

10.JID or GG: poe@gentoo.pl

11Motto: Powered by Reggae

PS

Poprzedni moj post stąd skasowany ze względu na aktualizację danych

----------

## mazdac

1. Wiek: 17

2. Lokalizacja: Białystok

3. Zainteresowania: programowanie, sieci, systemy operacyjne

4. Muzyka: rock, rock alternatywny, elektroniczna,

5. Mój komp: Pentium 4 3.0E, 2048 DDR400, 200GB WD Caviar, Ati All-in-Wonder 9600XT

6. Dlaczego linux?: modularna budowa, otwarte zrodla, ideologia

7. Od kiedy używam linuxa?: 2001-2002

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: elastyczność, wydajność, najświeższy soft

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: metodami prób i błędów, faq, man, howto

10. JID: mazdac@chrome.pl

11. Motto: Bardzo łatwo krytykować to, co ktoś już zrobił i wyrokować co powinien był zrobić. Richard Feynman

- Ulubiona gra linuksowa (lub emulator) : unreal tournament 2004, ottd, simcity3000, crack attack, mahjong, frozen bubble

- Menadżer okien : fluxbox, blackbox

- Pierwsza dystrybucja : Mandrake 6.4

- Ulubiona dystrybucja: Gentoo

- Ulubiona inna dystrybucja: Slackware

- Najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Linuksie : różne systemy init (bsdowskie i sysV) zwłaszcza przy pisaniu skryptów, rózne sys. zarz. pakietów

- Najbardziej wkurzajaca rzecz w Windowsie : brak modularności, brak std. wyboru

- Czy masz windowsa (Nie/Tak) : NIE

- Ulubiony(e) system(y) plikow : XFS, BeFS

----------

## dziadu

1.Wiek:

---> rocznik 1984

2.Lokalizacja: 

---> Bochnia

3.zainteresowania: 

---> Fizyka, informatyka... ogólnie szeroko pojęta nauka :]

4.Muzyka: 

---> Zdecydowanie gitarowe brzmienia, ale czasem lubie siebie zaskoczyć i posłuchać czegoś innego

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): 

---> #1 (akademik) Duron700MHz, 320MB, płyta Soltek 75KV2X, HDD Samsung 30GB

---> #2 (dom) Athlon 64 3000+, 512MB, plyta Gigabyte (cyferek nie pamiętam), HDD Samsung 120GB

6.Dlaczego linux?: 

---> miłość jest ślepa ;]

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: 

---> od X 2002

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: 

---> po RH, PLD, MDK i Ubuntu przez jeden dzień przyszła pora na coś bardziej wymagającego

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: 

---> google, posty, rozmowy, irc, google, posty, rozmowy, irc, ...

10.JID or GG:

---> patrz na ikonki pod postem...

11Motto:

---> <nie myślałem o tym do tej pory>

----------

## rzabcio

1. Rocznik: 1982.

2. Lokalizacja: teraz Poznań i tak już zostanie.  :Wink: 

3. Zainteresowania: książki, książki, książki! Ładuję txt do mjBookMaker'a, potem na komórę i hulaj dusza: w tramwaju, przy obiedzie, na spacerze z psem, na tronie.  :Wink:  Bez światła!  :Smile: 

4. Muzyka: wszystko. Jakkolwiek to głupio brzmi to jednak jest to prawdą. Potrafię słuchać na zmianę Nine Inch Nails, Katie Melua i Czajkowskiego. Do programowania najlepiej jednak pasuje SmoothJazz.

5. Komp: służbowy laptop: Toshiba Satelite, 2.4GHz, 512 RAM (druga kość się spaliła), grafa Intela.

              domowy desktop: jakiś składak  :Wink: , 1.7GHz, 256 RAM, Geforce 2 GTS/Pro.

6. Dlaczego Linux: przede wszystkim wygoda, sporo narzędzi od których się uzależniłem (prosty przykład: grep, less i tail  :Wink: ).

7. Od kiedy Linux: 3 lata temu Fedora przez rok, potem przerwa i teraz od roku Gentoo.

8. Dlaczego Gentoo: z lenistwa: "emerge --sync && emerge portage && emerge -Du world" i wracam do książki.  :Very Happy: 

9. Jak zdobywam wiedzę o Linuksie: od Was, drodzy Koledzy.  :Very Happy:  I własne doświadczenia.

10. JID: rzabcio@jabber.autocom.pl

11. Motto: "Każda rybka może być złota - wystarczy ją obtoczyć w panierce." (bash.org.pl)

Dodam od siebie:

12. Zawód: Java developer (Swing + J2EE).

13. Windows: obecny. Będzie inaczej, gdy znajdę sterowniki dla kart mikroprocesorowych GemPlus oraz tokenów Aladdin...

----------

## Insenic

1.Wiek: rocznik 1986

2.Lokalizacja: Białystok

3.Zainteresowania: jazda na rowerze, programowanie www, systemy operacyjne

4.Muzyka: jazz, rock

5.Mój komp: Asus A6Tc - Turion x2 1,6 GHz, Nvidia GeForce Go 7300, 1024 MB DDR, 80 GB HDD, problemy z ACPI   :Sad: 

6.Dlaczego Linux?: Na początku z ciekawości, teraz z przyzwyczajenia.

7.Od kiedy używam linuxa?: 2003-2004.

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: lenistwo?, aktualny soft, dostosowanie do moich potrzeb.

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: forum, howto, google, man, psując coś i próbując naprawić.

10. JID: insenic@gentoo.pl

Gra: Diablo II  :Twisted Evil: , StarCraft  

Pierwszy Linux: Mandrake

Ulubiona dystrybucja: To chyba jasne

Inna ulubiona dystrybucja: Slackware

Środowisko: Gnome, XFCE4

Ulubiony system plików: XFS

Czy masz windowsa: Jeszcze TAK (czekam na sterowniki do wbudowanej kamery pod Linux'a)

----------

## Redhot

1.Wiek: 15

2.Lokalizacja: Lublin

3.Zainteresowania: Programowanie (PHP, MySQL, CSSy i te inne  :Wink: ), Informatyka (Unix, Hardware, Sieci)

4.Muzyka: Metal, Rock, Rock Progresywny

5. Mój i tylko mój  :Wink:  Laptop Dell Inspiron 4100, Pentium III 1,1 GHz, 512 DDR, Dysk Fujitsu 30GB, GeForce2 GO i to na Gentoo oczywiście - dla mnie idealny  :Smile: 

"rodzinny" P4 3 GHz, 1 GB DDR2, Seagate Barracuda 120 GB, GeForce FX 5600 <- tu tylko Windows, nie potrzeba mi tam Linuxa, bo tam idę się wyżyć w Medal of Honnor   :Twisted Evil: 

serwer AMD Sempron 2800+, 512 RAM, Seagate 250GB <- na FreeBSD w piwnicy

jakiś Celeronik 366 MHz, 128 SD RAM, Dysk 4,3 GB i Gentoo  :Very Happy:  jako router

6.Dlaczego linux?: Wszystko działa, oprócz tylko telefonu <- czytaj dalej  :Wink: 

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: Na dysku boxa zawsze był, od kiedy miałem kompa, ale zacząłem się nim interesować ~1,5 roku temu.

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: Konfigurowalność, własny wybór, Portage, emerge --depclean  :Smile: 

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: Szkoła <- dużo fanatyków Linuxa i Gentoo razem z nauczycielem informatyki  :Wink: , forums.gentoo.org, gentoo-wiki.com

10. GG: 8339631, JID: redhot@jabber.aster.pl

11. Motto: "Software is like a cathedral, You`re building, building and afterwards... You pray!"

Windows pod VMware na laptopie tylko po to by wgrać muzykę na telefon   :Mad:  i Windows na "rodzinnym" żeby pogierzyć  :Smile: 

Gra pod Linuxem: Bitwa o Wesnoth  :Wink: 

Gra pod Windows: MOHAA

PIerwsze distro: Mandrake, potem Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Gentoo  :Wink: 

Ulubione distro: zgadujcie  :Smile: 

Najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Linuxie: nie działa mój telefon, a pod *BSD śmiga   :Confused: 

Najbardziej wkurzająca rzecz w Windowsie: Niewiadomo dlaczego coś nie działa lub czasem niepotrzebnie działa  :Very Happy: 

DE: KDE i E16 <- laptop, Gnome <- Box

System plików: Reiser4 i ext3 <- ext3 dlatego, że VMware na reiser4 świruje

//edit: po napisaniu tego posta wkurzyłem się i pomyślałem jak na takim dobrym kompie nie ma Linuxa, zrobiłem partycję 20 GB i postawiłem takiego "awaryjnego" Linuxa, Debiana bo paczki szybciutko lecą i szybko w miarę śmiga na tym sprzęcie, bo w Gentoo tam nie chce mi się bawić  :Smile: Last edited by Redhot on Mon Nov 20, 2006 3:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## binas77

1.Wiek: rocznik 1977

2.Lokalizacja: Łódź

3.Zainteresowania: wszystko co związane z komputerami, budownictwo, fizyka

4.Muzyka: wszystko co da się słuchać

5.Mój komp: Intel Pentium Core 2 2 x 1,8 GHz, Nvidia GeForce Go 7300, 1024 MB DDR, 250 GB HDD,

6.Dlaczego Linux?: Lubię problemy, przy których trzeba pomyśleć,

7.Od kiedy używam linuxa?: to były czasy RH 6.2... czyli jakoś od 1998 z krótkimi przerwami

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: aktualne i olbrzymie oprogramowanie, Portage, w pełni konfigurowalny

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: forum, Wiki, howto, google, man, kosztem kilku klawiatur, myszek i jednego monitora  :Smile: 

10. JID: tomasz.binasiewicz@gmail.com

----------

## KeyBi

Wiek

Rocznik 1987

Lokalizacja

Jaworzno (niedaleko Katowic)

Zainteresowania

Informatyka w każdym podejściu, nowe technologie, ponadto literatura fantasy.

Muzyka

Najchętniej słucham Gothicu, Gothic-Metalu oraz Metalu, ale nie ograniczam się tylko do tego  :Razz: 

Komp

Ehh ... szkoda gadać  :Wink:  AMD Duron 800Mhz, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HDD, Geforce 2 MX  :Very Happy: 

Dlaczego Linux

Początkowo chęć poznania innego systemu operacyjnego, potem głęboka fascynacja i szybkie zdobywanie wiedzy, teraz wygoda i własne, dostosowane do mnie środowisko pracy.

Od kiedy używamy Linuxa ?

Będzie z 3 lata ;P Może więcej ...

Dlaczego Gentuś

Ogrom pakietów, emerge, społeczność, forum... pewnie także przyzwyczajenie. Lepiej poznać jedną dystrybucji dogłębnie niż każdą po trochu oddzielnie  :Smile: 

Jak zdobywam wiedze

Rozwiązując własnoręcznie problemy jakie napotkam, zawsze znajduje sobie coś do roboty, coś staram się ulepszyć i przetestować. Pomaga mi w tym doświadczenie, forum oraz google. Czasami można też jakąś fajną inspiracje z wiki wyczytać.

Kontakt

GG : 227849

Środowisko graficzne: Od dawna związany z KDE  :Smile: 

System plików : Ext3

Czy mam Windowsa : Tak ...  to źle ?  :Smile: 

Obecne zajęcie : Studiowanie informatyki na WSTI w Katowicach ;]

----------

## Redhot

 *KeyBi wrote:*   

> Geforce 2 MX 

 

Sorry za OT, ale ma pytanie, bo widziałem na Twoim blogu że działa Ci XGL, ale jak na tej karcie? Tnie bardzo? Ciekaw jestem jakby poszło na moim GeForce2 GO  :Smile: 

----------

## KeyBi

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry za OT, ale ma pytanie, bo widziałem na Twoim blogu że działa Ci XGL, ale jak na tej karcie? Tnie bardzo? Ciekaw jestem jakby poszło na moim GeForce2 GO 

 

Miałem XGL jakiś miesiąc temu, działał dobrze, w miare szybko, choć pożerał sobie 5-10% CPU. Jednak czasami potrafił wywalić całe środowisko graficzne. Nie był do końca stabilny, co prawda rzadko się to zdarzało, ale jednak. Niestety po updacie przestał działać, teraz nie mogę powiedzieć jaka jest sytuacja na dzień dzisiejszy, bo jeszcze nie miałem czasu na nowo zająć się XGL i berylem.

----------

## Redhot

A ile ona ma MB RAMu?  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Offtopicując dalej, gdy miałem GF 2 MX z 32 mb na pokładzie Xgl śmigał mi aż miło, co prawda nie miałem akcelerowanych filmów, przez co odpadało odpalanie kilku naraz, ew. film plus zabawa kostką w efekcie zatrzymywało odtwarzanie filmu, ale sam xgl śmigał aż miło.... Naprawde potężna grafika (odpaliłem na nim nawet Quake 4 i to płynnie  :Very Happy: )

----------

## no4b

Cuda na kiju. Na quake4 GF 4MX wyciskał mi w górnych granicach 20FPS (przy tuningowanym configu, multiplayer, pusty serwer, przy single playerze nie bywało więcej jak 10 klatek).

----------

## Hagal

A niech mi ... przyłączę się :

1. wiek:  rocznik 1971

2. lokalizacja:  Chorzów

3. zainteresowania:  wszystko ...

4. muzyka:  New Age/World Music

5. komp:  MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR, AMD AthlonXP 2000+, 512MB RAM TwinMos, GeForce4 MX440, AurealVortex

7. od kiedy używam linuksa ?:  ~4 lata

8. ulubiona gra:  BzFlag

9. manager okien:  Fluxbox

10. ulubiona inna dystrybucja:  Debian

11. ulubiony(e) system(y) plików:  reiserfs

12. pierwsza dystrybucja:  RedHat

13. jak zdobywam wiedzę o linuksie ?:  czytanie (fora itp.) i nauka na własnych błędach

PozdrawiamLast edited by Hagal on Fri Dec 01, 2006 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

1. wiek: rocznik 1973

2. lokalizacja: Lublin

3. zainteresowania: film, gentoo, komputer, rower....

4. muzyka: moi ulubieńcy to: Peter Gabriel, Genesis, Death, Porcupine Tree, Nick Cave......ostatnio chronixradio.com

5. komp: Epox 8rda3+pro, amd athlon mobile podkrecony do 2500, 512MB Ram A-Data, Matrox 450, 

7. od kiedy uzywam linuksa: jakieś 6 lat

9. managier okien: fluxbox, xfce4

12. pierwsza dystrybucja: Mandrake (chyba 6.0)

----------

## jan000

1. wiek: rocznik 1966  :Smile: 

2. lokalizacja: Gdańsk .

3. zainteresowania: wszystko i nic .  

4. muzyka: mp3 z list przebojów .

5. komp: celeron350(x86) i pentium4(x86_64) .

7. od kiedy używam linuksa : ??? od "Redhad7.x"

8. ulubiona gra: brak , do testów jakieś agresywne .

9. manager okien: K3b , Fluxbox .

10. ulubiona inna dystrybucja: Knoppix , Win95 

11. ulubiony(e) system(y) plików: xfs , ext3

12. pierwsza dystrybucja: RedHat

13. jak zdobywam wiedzę o linuksie ?: gazeta , cd z gazet , sieć .

----------

## tomborek

1. wiek: rocznik 1977

2. lokalizacja: Warszawa

3. zainteresowania: IT, muzyka, SF, caraudio

4. muzyka: wszystko bez hiphopu i techno

5. komp: 

a) AthlonXP 2000+, 768MB ram, HDD: 80+40GB

b) Duron 900, 320MB ram, HDD: 10GB

c) PIII 650, 256MB ram, HDD: 13+6,4GB

d) P223MMX, 192 MB ram, HDD: 4,3 + 80GB

6. Dlaczego Linux?: nie lubie jak ktos wykorzystujac pozycje lidera wali w penis z reszta swiata

7. od kiedy używam linuksa: pierwsze zetkniecie z jakims RH 11lat temu. Przez chwile (2tygodnie) MDK10.0 w 2004, Gentoo od wrzesnia 2004

8. Dlaczego Gentoo?: emerge

9. Jak zdobywam wiedze o Linuksie?: google, fora, man, znajomi

10. JID lub GG: GG651043

11. Motto: "zadaj pytanie tak, zebys mogl dostac odpowiedz, ktora bedzie dla ciebie przydatna"

12. ulubiona gra: Diablo2, NFS Underground2, Dynomite

13. manager okien: KDE

14. ulubiona inna dystrybucja: SuSE

15. pierwsza dystrybucja: RedHat

----------

## m4git3k

Nie wiem jak dobrze pisac po Polsku ale sprobuje ^_^

1.Wiek: 19

2.Lokalizacja: Australia

3.zainteresowania: Komputery, fizyka, matematyka, neurologia, psychologia

4.muzyka: ocremix.org

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): Mam kilka komputerow  :Smile: 

6.Dlaczego linux?: Mozna duzo robic

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: Od paru lat

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: Portage

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: Z internetu

10.Kontakt: magitekarmor (MSN)

----------

## kamil.pawelak

1.Wiek: 23

2.Lokalizacja: Elbląg

3.zainteresowania: mnóstwo

4.muzyka: każdy rodzaj, byle mi się spodobała

5.moj komp (podstawowa arch): nie ma się czym chwalić

6.Dlaczego linux?: bo tak!!!

7.Od kiedy uzywam linuxa?: około 3 lata

8.dlaczego Gentoo?: nie używam Gentoo

9.Jak zdobywam wiedze o linuxie?: z internetu i poprzez własne eksperymenty

10.JID or GG: kamil.pawelak@jabber.gda.pl

11Motto: nie ma przeszłości, nie ma przyszłośc i, liczy się tylko to co jest tu i teraz

----------

## wielokropek

1. Wiek: rocznik 1984

2. Lokalizacja: Warszawa

3. Zainteresowania: jazda na łyżwach, programowanie na potrzeby stron www, marketing internetowy

4. Muzyka: reggae, ska, punk

5. nieszczególny

6. Linuksem zainteresowałem się ponieważ znudził mi się windows (który działał całkiem nieźle i był legalny). Polubiłem go ze względu na ideę wolnego oprogramowania, możliwości, bezpieczeństwo.

7. Od maja 2005, przy czym komputer posiadam od września 2004

8. Najnowsze oprogramowanie, łatwa instalacja i aktualizacja softu, ciekawa instalacja

9. Z forów internetowych, artykułów dostępnych w internecie, rzadziej usenet, najrzadziej dokumentacja

10. wielokropek@jabber.autocom.pl

11. "Lepsze jutro było wczoraj..."

----------

